# Coastal Radio Limited, NIMBUS Tx



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Folks, Does anyone know anything about a NIMBUS Type340 HF Tx, made by Coastal Radio. 1950's vintage, I believe.

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*NIMBUS Tx Type 340*

Further info, after getting the wee beast home. Its a 10 channel Marine Band AM Tx . Ex RNLI Lifeboat installation. 
Coastal Radio Ltd was also called "Marconi(1956) Ltd", I believe. Based in Leith, & went out of business in the 1970's. Not quite as big as my Sailor Radio(sp Radio Aalborg, Denmark) 76D Tx Marine Tx, or as sophisticated. But well built, never the less.
Prime candidate for restoration, therefore any info would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, David


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Coastal Radio was bought by Marconi's in the 1950s and I believe was operating from Poole in Dorset. It was reduced to an office in the Marconi Marine HQ (Elettra House) in Chelmsford by the 1970s, staffed by the MD Eric Hawkyard and his assistant Harry Carter.

It ran in that manner for several years, possibly even into the 1980s but I can't remember when it was eventually wound up. Eric retired on health grounds (I believe it was following a heart attack and Harry ran it for a few years on his own.

Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Tx*

Folks, Haven't got much further with my research. However, many thanks for info so far.
Considering that Coastal Radio also had a depot in Poole - I've sent several email enquiries to the RNLI Station there, but no replies.
Also tried contacting Fort Perch Rock, but again, no replies.
Guess I'll just have to go back to 1st principals & trace the circuitry & produce my own schematics.
 Regards, David


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Reminds me of what a 'proper' radio should look like inside! Thanks for the pictures and good luck with your restoration work.
Cheers Bob


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

Well here's a guess ... 

3 x UX5 bases = 3 x 807's.
The big valve with the whoolie hat is the crystal oscillator driving them.
Top left is a double pentode/beam tetrode of sorts driving the modulation transformer (right next door) push pull.
And the B9A valve bottom left is a double triode, phase splitter in one half and microphone preamplifier in the other?

What say the experts?

= Adrian +


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Tx*

Adrian, you're pretty close. The big yin with the wooley hat is actually a CV1068/AW4 Voltage Stabilizer, and the double anode yin is a septar based QV06-40A D/B Tetrode.
The crystals are inside the central front compartment beneath the tuning control.
I imagine about 50W o/p. Would really like to complete the trio of Static Inverter Unit & Rx. All driven, I'm told, from a vessel's 24V DC supply.
Interestingly, those 807's are jolly versatile. I can remember them in RAF Tannoy AF Amplifiers in the 60's. Also, they are used in a wartime Cossor 339 D/Beam Oscilloscope I've refurbished - as Y amplifiers. 
Seemingly, after the war there were thousands of these military spec valves available as surplus stock, and were put to many uses. 

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Tx*

Visually there is no evidence that the fitment of the QQV06-40A is a modification, and its performance as a P-P modulator is something I'm dying to see. 
Thankfully I've several spares for both the Mod & PA valves.

Regards, David


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi David, A nice restoration project, it'll be good if you could keep us posted on the restoration process.
It appears the front panel inscriptions are engraved which hopefully that will ease cosmetic restoration providing the under paint corrosion is not deep, a clean-up & use of engraving wax will see it looking like new again.
Nice to see point-to-point circuitry again which appears relatively free of corrosion. 

Mike


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Tx*

Right enough, Mike, considering its age & past operating enviroment, this old Tx isn't in bad condition. Back in the 70's & 80's,I worked on Sailor Radio equipment for a while aboard the fishing fleet in the north of Scotland. Some of that equipment was quite badly corroded despite it being a lot newer than this Tx.
Once I start on its restoration, I'll certainly keep folk posted. I'm half-way through restoring another ancient Cossor Oscilloscope just now, but this Tx is next on the list. Then after that - I've a massive 1000series (1127Tx/1117Rx) Sailor cabineted installation to complete. I just use it's battery charging & psu units at the moment. Thankfully it was a shore-based installation & is in mint condition.

Regards, David


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

What a wonderful occupation David, I'm looking forward very much to your progress reports (on any of your restoration projects). Its really good to see equipment given a new lease of life instead of like many just ending up in landfill.

Regards, Mike


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Tx*

R651400, Tried to add some photos to the Gallery, rejected because of "File Size". 
However, for your perusal, will try & add as a thread picture.
There is a picture of some ex MFV HF AM Sailor Radio equipment, and a picture of a huge cabinet(just home from being saved from the dreaded "Skip") containing complete mint condition Sailor 1000 series SSB Equipment(ex Coastguard). Note in the background - a refurbished Lister LR2 9HP Generator Engine. Typical of many that were fitted to small coastal vessels for standby power supply purposes.

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Ltd*

Thanks to a very nice guy getting in touch regarding my original query, I've now aquired a smaller CURLEW Type 350 Tx/Rx. Many thanks to Joe.
So the search for circuit diagrams/manuals has intensified, now that I have two pieces of vintage Coastal Radio equipment to renovate. However, the Curlew set is in pristine condition & looks ready to fire up. But shall do some precautionary tests first.

Regards, David


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

I had a Curlew as 'emergency' Tx/Rx on Ross Jupiter; nothing against the gear but I was seasick the whole trip!


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David Fyfe said:


> Further info, after getting the wee beast home. Its a 10 channel Marine Band AM Tx . Ex RNLI Lifeboat installation.
> Coastal Radio Ltd was also called "Marconi(1956) Ltd", I believe. Based in Leith, & went out of business in the 1970's. Not quite as big as my Sailor Radio(sp Radio Aalborg, Denmark) 76D Tx Marine Tx, or as sophisticated. But well built, never the less.
> Prime candidate for restoration, therefore any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards, David


Hi David, 

I saw your request for info in the VMARS News Sheet which arrived yesterday and dropped you an e-mail. Quite a coincidence when I signed-on here and found your request again! Anyway, in my e-mail I mentioned that the Hoswick Visitor Centre on Shetland has a radio museum and they have the same set as you, only in apparently better nick. 

Looking around this site, I see that Cecil Duncan who runs the museum and indeed owns all the kit, is a member of SN too, small world. His c/s is GM0EKM and you can find him on QRZ.com. I'm sure Cecil will be glad to pass on any info he has. If you speak to him, mention my name and say hi, I'm working over the Norwegian side these days and haven't been into Lerwick for a while. 

All the best,

Roger Basford/Searcher2004


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Ltd*

Roger, many thanks for your VMARS response & for this one. Yes, I've already emailed Cecil, but no reply yet. I do hope that he has some do***entation on the old NimbusTx &/or Curlew Tx/Rx.
If my old HF rig was working fine, I guess I could give him a call. To digress, ( I really should put out a seperate post), all I have is an ex fishing boat's Sailor Radio 76D AM HF Tx & its partner the 66TS Rx. But since re-crystalling it to the 80 & 160m Amateur Bands it really doesn't like my aerial/earth arrangements. This is often a problem, I'm told, with Tx's who are used to having one foot in the oggin all the time. 
Years ago, when I worked on fishing boats, I never had a problem with Sailor HF sets. Irrespective of whatever the wavelength was, they always tuned up their marine band frequencies to whatever the distance was between the masts for the end-fed aerial.
Anyway, back to subject. Seemingly, according to Sandy Firth at the Orkney Wireless Museum, they also have some Coastal Radio equipment & maybe some do***entation. However, poor old Sandy has been ill recently. So I'll no doubt hear from him when he's better.
I'm certainly very grateful to all the folk who have corresponded so far. Thanks guys.

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David Fyfe said:


> Roger, many thanks for your VMARS response & for this one. Yes, I've already emailed Cecil, but no reply yet. I do hope that he has some do***entation on the old NimbusTx &/or Curlew Tx/Rx.
> If my old HF rig was working fine, I guess I could give him a call. To digress, ( I really should put out a seperate post), all I have is an ex fishing boat's Sailor Radio 76D AM HF Tx & its partner the 66TS Rx. But since re-crystalling it to the 80 & 160m Amateur Bands it really doesn't like my aerial/earth arrangements. This is often a problem, I'm told, with Tx's who are used to having one foot in the oggin all the time.
> Years ago, when I worked on fishing boats, I never had a problem with Sailor HF sets. Irrespective of whatever the wavelength was, they always tuned up their marine band frequencies to whatever the distance was between the masts for the end-fed aerial.
> Anyway, back to subject. Seemingly, according to Sandy Firth at the Orkney Wireless Museum, they also have some Coastal Radio equipment & maybe some do***entation. However, poor old Sandy has been ill recently. So I'll no doubt hear from him when he's better.
> ...


Hi David,

Glad that was of some small help. If you contact me on the e-mail address I used for the VMARS message I'll send you some photos of what Cecil has up there.

Cheers

Roger


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Ltd*

Many thanks to Roger again for the link to Cecil Duncan in Shetland, Cecil has come up trumps with heaps of info on the Nimbus installation & the Curlew Rx.
The Curlew Rx is working fine, just needed 24V to spread across the heaters, and 12V for valve HT's. The Curlew Tx is lighting up my dummy load(60W/240V domestic bulb) fine & is spot-on for all six channels according to my wee freq meter. A 5K resistor had been o/c, and a 0.01uf capacitor had blown. Thats all so far, but need to find out why it doesn't transmit on "Low" power selection. All it needs is 24V again for the heaters & to energise the PTT relay, and 500V for valve HT's.
Getting the bigger Nimbus Tx will be a challenge. Normally it would need it's own CR DC PSU :- Either a Rotary PSU or an DC Converter. According to the manual, both are fused at 750mA. I think I'll rig up a connection to my Sailor N1400 PSU, which will give me all the HT mA I need.

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Hi David,

Glad to hear Cecil came up with the info and hope you'll soon be heard on 3615kc!!

Cheers

Roger


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Nimbus/Curlew Update*

Folks, managed to get the Nimbus Tx fully working over the Xmas holiday period. 
It is now paired with the Static Inverter HT PSU out of an old Sailor T122 SSB Tx. The PSU, originally designed to supply 1000V, works fine after being converted to 500V o/p. The T122's big green cabinet, turned on its side & cut out - made an ideal cabinet for this Coastal Radio/Sailor Hybrid.
Sucessful skywave calls were made on 3615MHz to Cardiff(425miles) and Twente University, Holland(500miles).
Have now moved on to the smaller Coastal Radio Curlew set. I've aquired a rotary HT PSU off a PTR175 airborne transciever. So am in the process of altering it to work in the place of the missing CR Power Unit Type 352.
Two hefty 12V tractor batteries connected to the N1404 Batt Charger out of my huge Sailor 1000 Series ex Coastguard HF Base Station, gives me an excellent vessel-like 24V DC supply.
Thanks again for help, advice & encouragement. However, if this report jogs any memories of possible sources of old Coastal Radio litrature or spares - please get in touch.
Those who were aquainted with CR in years past - may remember their engineer Karol Cebula. He originally worked out of their Leith Depot in the 50's before moving up to Buckie, then to the Broch with Marconi Marine.Sadly, he doesn't keep well now & lives in an old folks home in Buckie.

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Nice one David, look forward to hearing it on 3615kc.

I don't know if you use the VMARS Yahoo group but there was a member looking for Coastal info on there earlier this week. I passed him Cecil's details.

73

Roger Basford


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Nimbus/Curlew Update*

Thanks Roger for the info. Despite being a VMARS member myself, & a member of several Yahoo groups, I never knew of that particular VMARS Yahoo Group.
Anyway, I've joined & am awaiting acceptance. It wasn't a chap called Ted Beddoes by any chance, was it ? I've been communicating with him for a while now. Myself, Ted, & I seem to remember a chap in Lancashire I think, are the only ones I know of who have attempted to get these robust old sets working.
I see I originally wrote 3615 MHz yesterday instead of KHz. Dont think CR intended them to work in "E" Band !
Just wondering - after CR was taken over by Marconi Marine - were some of their sets re-badged ? Is there a list of Marconi's R/T sets from the 50's & 60's with a brief discription of their capabilities & circuitry ? Mention of 807's as PA's, or QQV06 -40's as modulators, or QV06-20's as PA's - might be a clue.

Regards, David

PS. Roger - VMARS Yahoo acceptance through already. Well, strap me to the mainmast - - cant see any Coastal Radio message. Was it under a different heading ?


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David Fyfe said:


> T
> PS. Roger - VMARS Yahoo acceptance through already. Well, strap me to the mainmast - - cant see any Coastal Radio message. Was it under a different heading ?


Hi David


It was a posting by Ted that I referred to, I gave him Cecil's details.

Which VMARS group have you joined, is it VMARS-Member, as there are several? There has been a lot of TFC on the Member group recently relating to the new 5 MHz allocations so you may have to look back a few days to find Ted's MSG.

73

Roger


A/S Ijmuiden


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David - see MSG 6750 on VMARS-Member, entitled "Coastal Radio".

73

Roger


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Nimbus/Curlew Update*

Aditional pictures as requested. Also circuit diagram showing the three 807's modulated by the QQV06-40. Not to mention the fearsome & rare STV280/40 Voltage Stab.

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Range of Coastal Radio Ltd Equipment*

Folks, Something I'd really like to know from those who've used CR equipment aboard vessels in the past - is range ?
For example, the Manual for the Nimbus Tx claims 50W carrier power & 90% modulation, therefore a few more watts of PEP. The manual also says the Nimbus is designed for vessels up to 500grt. Obviously not deep sea equipment, and more obviously(going by the company name) designed for UK coastal & possibly North Sea usage. Furthermore, their Rx's were designed to use the old "CONSOL" nav system.(Triangulation ? - Bushmills/Stavanger/Ploneis). By the way - where is Ploneis ?
Once I've finished all my CR renovation work, I'd like to find out more about Consol. 
When I first joined the RAF S & R Helicopter Squadron north of the Humber in the early 60's - I struggled for ages to get my head around Decca Mk8. In the late 60's I built a test bench for the new Elliott/Marconi ILS/VOR equipment. About 15 years later I remember fitting to fishing boats -"Shipmate" equipment which elbowed their way into Decca's nav system. That was a lot easier to understand. Sadly, I've forgotten just about everything. So something simplistic like Consol - will be a nice wee interesting project.

Regards, David


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

David Fyfe said:


> By the way - where is Ploneis ?


It is near Concarneau, in Brittany, northwest France.

There was another, very useful station at Lugo, near La Coruna in northwest Spain.


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

*Coastal Radio Ltd 91/MX R/T set, info wanted*

Hi All,

I've tacked this post onto an existing thread about Coastal Radio Ltd of Edinburgh. I have acquired an early 1950s 91/MX radio-telephone in near working order which I'm intending to use on the 160 metre amateur band, where there is still some AM activity. I'm looking for info on the 91/MX in particular but also on any of the companies radios and especially circuit diagrams. 

In the 1940s Coastal had the contract to lease and maintain radios used on RNLI lifeboats and I have found some info on the company and equipment in the archives for the "Lifeboat" magazine. There is little info on-line on the older radios and what there is is mostly on the later sets like the "Nimbus".

Any help appreciated!

73

Roger

(G3VKM)


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

Searcher2004 said:


> *Coastal Radio Ltd 91/MX R/T set, info wanted*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


Still looking for info on the 91/MX! 

Cheers

Roger


----------



## bpsparks (Nov 27, 2019)

David Fyfe said:


> *Coastal Radio Tx*
> 
> R651400, Tried to add some photos to the Gallery, rejected because of "File Size".
> However, for your perusal, will try & add as a thread picture.
> ...


interested to see the picture of the Sailor 1000B HF equipment,back in 1981 when I worked at Greenham Marine my boss and I went over to Aalborg and had a week long course on this set, subsequently I installed several of them including one on the yacht Drum owned by Simon le Bon which did the whitbread round the world race in the early 1980's.very good set typical S P Radio quality,The Coastal Curlew brings back memories as well. Best of luck with them

regards Tim J


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

bpsparks said:


> interested to see the picture of the Sailor 1000B HF equipment,back in 1981 when I worked at Greenham Marine my boss and I went over to Aalborg and had a week long course on this set, subsequently I installed several of them including one on the yacht Drum owned by Simon le Bon which did the whitbread round the world race in the early 1980's.very good set typical S P Radio quality,The Coastal Curlew brings back memories as well. Best of luck with them
> 
> regards Tim J


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

My sincere apologies to Roger & Tim for not replying sooner. Helluva jump from 2011, had thought that Coastal Radio research had faded away. Anyway, I'll help as much as I can.
Update - I still have the CR Nimbus paired with an Eddystone 730/4. Still have the 80m Doublet fed via a Johnson Viking Matchbox. But very rarely venture onto the airwaves. Can only work 80m AM, and these days, as many will know - the band is awash with eastern European traffic, multiple yapping by SSB folk, and prone to interference from an electric fencer belonging to some heffing horsey folk about 1/4 mile away. Mind you, VMARS do have an 80m AM net, as does the ARS up in Wick. I must make the effort.
Talking of Wick - I gave my CR Curlew Rig to a keen member of the Caithness ARS, and he's been working it successfully for some time. 
'Fraid I've nothing on the CR 91/MX, but if copies of the info I have on the Nimbus & Curlew Rigs is maybe of some use, you're very welcome. Will look it out. I've forgotten if this Forum has a PM facility or how I can send my email details, so that I can send attachments. Please remind me. I've also spare 807's(if the 91/MX uses them) & heaps of other valves.
My original Sailor 76D/66TS rig went to a Geordie chap in exchange for a rare AM Type11 1941 'Scope(Used to calibrate the new Radar AA Predictors after the B o B). The Woodsons Spey Tx also went up to Wick - to be morphed into a Linear Amp.
Recent vintage activity - restoring 3 Victorian/Edwardian Elecrtro-Therapy (Induction Coil - electric shock machines) apparatus. Just think - minute versions of later Marconi's Ship's spark-gap Tx's . Wonder if my Johnson Viking could match one of them to my antenna, eh ?

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David Fyfe said:


> My sincere apologies to Roger & Tim for not replying sooner. Helluva jump from 2011, had thought that Coastal Radio research had faded away. Anyway, I'll help as much as I can.
> Update - I still have the CR Nimbus paired with an Eddystone 730/4. Still have the 80m Doublet fed via a Johnson Viking Matchbox. But very rarely venture onto the airwaves. Can only work 80m AM, and these days, as many will know - the band is awash with eastern European traffic, multiple yapping by SSB folk, and prone to interference from an electric fencer belonging to some heffing horsey folk about 1/4 mile away. Mind you, VMARS do have an 80m AM net, as does the ARS up in Wick. I must make the effort.
> Talking of Wick - I gave my CR Curlew Rig to a keen member of the Caithness ARS, and he's been working it successfully for some time.
> 'Fraid I've nothing on the CR 91/MX, but if copies of the info I have on the Nimbus & Curlew Rigs is maybe of some use, you're very welcome. Will look it out. I've forgotten if this Forum has a PM facility or how I can send my email details, so that I can send attachments. Please remind me. I've also spare 807's(if the 91/MX uses them) & heaps of other valves.
> ...


Hi David,

Good to hear from you and I still live in hope of finding the 91/MX info. One thing I did find out was that CR made an identical-looking set but called it the 106/SeaLink. I have had the 91/MX running after changing most of the caps and resistors and had it running into a dummy load on Top Band, using a slightly-modded Heathkit HP-23 PSU.

Recently I was watching a episode of "The Repair Shop" when they showed a brief film clip of Donald Campbell's "Bluebird", one of several Pathe News clips on YouTube. I noticed one of the support boats had a Coastal Radio "Conger" R/T fitted, a odd-looking beast with a front panel-mounted microphone and two grab handles for rough weather operation. The channels were marked in wavelength but that was common practice around the 50s I think. 

All the best,

Roger


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Searcher2004 said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Good to hear from you and I still live in hope of finding the 91/MX info. One thing I did find out was that CR made an identical-looking set but called it the 106/SeaLink. I have had the 91/MX running after changing most of the caps and resistors and had it running into a dummy load on Top Band, using a slightly-modded Heathkit HP-23 PSU.
> 
> ...


Hello again Roger, - - "The Repair Shop" - 'fraid I'm one


















of the "what a load of simpering twaddle" brigade. Some of the experts are seemingly highly experienced & qualified, but the drippy drooly tear jerking format is far "over the top". As is the "its not a real workshop" pretence - it's a thatched roofed mock-up of a 16th century roundhouse, normally without heating or any lighting or power for power tools & machinery ! As for the "radio expert" - a complete plonker.
Right enough, like many Marconi Marine equipment, CR needed a Rotary PSU for HT etc., + the Ship's/Boats 24V DC supply. I'll try & attach a couple of pictures of my Sailor 1000 series set-up, plus the two 12V tractor Batteries - - my "Boat's(Workshop) supply if all else fails. All I have now is the Battery Charging Unit - N1404, the N1400 HT PSU, & the R1117 Rx, which I use. The Tx went to a chap who wanted to build a super linear amp, and the Synthesiser Unit was given to another 1000series owner who used it to repair my Rx & his. 

Regards, David


----------



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

David Fyfe said:


> Hello again Roger, - - "The Repair Shop" - 'fraid I'm one
> View attachment 686575
> View attachment 686576
> View attachment 686576
> ...


Hi David,

Sailor kit looks good! 

73

Roger


----------

